# Defense sec Hagel resigning



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/25/u...own-as-defense-chief-under-pressure.html?_r=0


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks.

Who needs Fox News when you have Prepper Forums


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

So true


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Well this is certainly interesting. I always had Hagel pegged as a dumb-shit. BUT, better the devil you know, eay? The Commies next appointment COULD scare the living shit out of you. For instance -- back in 2004, do you know who John Kerry had pegged for SecDef had he won the election against Bush. Ok -- are you sitting down? His SecDef was going to be ..................



drum roll ..............






Barbara Boxer



I shit you not.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

My take on this is; he wants to be rid of Hagel so when he declares Martial Law, he won't have any resistance from the top dog at the Military. I don't think Hagel as screwed up as he is, would make the troops enforce Martial Law!


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Well this is certainly interesting. I always had Hagel pegged as a dumb-shit. BUT, better the devil you know, eay? The Commies next appointment COULD scare the living shit out of you. For instance -- back in 2004, do you know who John Kerry had pegged for SecDef had he won the election against Bush. Ok -- are you sitting down? His SecDef was going to be ..................
> 
> drum roll ..............
> 
> ...


General Dempsey the front runner what people are saying as new S.D


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Danm said:


> General Dempsey the front runner what people are saying as new S.D


Oh that's just great! Dempsey will blindly follow anything odumbosama tells him!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe Hagel wants out before any new diplomatic/military debacle the White House is planing.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Maybe Hagel wants out before any new diplomatic/military debacle the White House is planing.


The article I read said odumbosama asked him to resign.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> The article I read said odumbosama asked him to resign.


If you read the article that was posted here, it mentions that Hagel had discussed his leaving with the Commie about two weeks ago. I got the impression that it was Hagel who broached the topic.
*
But now "the next couple of years will demand a different kind of focus," one administration official said, speaking on the condition of anonymity. He insisted that Mr. Hagel was not fired, saying that the defense secretary initiated discussions about his future two weeks ago with the president, and that the two men mutually agreed that it was time for him to leave.*

Of course this could be standard bs coming out of the White House too. To know what really went down, we'll probably have to wait until Chucky boy writes his book. :lol:


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> If you read the article that was posted here, it mentions that Hagel had discussed his leaving with the Commie about two weeks ago. I got the impression that it was Hagel who broached the topic.
> *
> But now "the next couple of years will demand a different kind of focus," one administration official said, speaking on the condition of anonymity. He insisted that Mr. Hagel was not fired, saying that the defense secretary initiated discussions about his future two weeks ago with the president, and that the two men mutually agreed that it was time for him to leave.*
> 
> Of course this could be standard bs coming out of the White House too. To know what really went down, we'll probably have to wait until Chucky boy writes his book. :lol:


Here ya go:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/25/u...own-as-defense-chief-under-pressure.html?_r=0


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think it was the great rock and roll band The Who, who said, " Yeah, meet the new boss, same as the old boss..."


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Obama axed him...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You mean fired


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I think it was the great rock and roll band The Who, who said, " Yeah, meet the new boss, same as the old boss..."


Won't get fooled again


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> You mean fired


Yep -- all the behind the scenes reports claim he WAS FIRED. So all the other chicken-crap was just a dog and pony show.

If Obama is firing him, then I can only conclude that the man was a far better SecDef than I thought he was. He must have really pissed off Obama with recommendations that simply could not be done by a muslim loving, Chicago shoe-shine boy thug, Saul Alinsky worshiper, Kenyan born, Communist pig.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Might as well jam since we don't know Who will be the next Secretart,I lnow The Who Will Do for now


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can bet Obama is up to something. And it won' be good for America


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Since Obama's only qualifications for any position in his administration are gender and skin color, I would like to hear your opinions on what the next Defense Secretary will look like. I am betting a Hispanic female.

Edit: A REALLY ugly Hispanic female.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well why not cut straight to the chase and install Ali Hosseini Khamenei. Hes already writing love letters.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> Since Obama's only qualifications for any position in his administration are gender and skin color, I would like to hear your opinions on what the next Defense Secretary will look like. I am betting a Hispanic female.
> 
> Edit: A REALLY ugly Hispanic female.


Or possibly a ********..


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> My take on this is; he wants to be rid of Hagel so when he declares Martial Law, he won't have any resistance from the top dog at the Military. I don't think Hagel as screwed up as he is, would make the troops enforce Martial Law!


BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!

Perfectly said my friend.

Notice also the perfect timing before the ferguson release? Excellent strategery.


----------

